# Need Advice



## Secret Squirrel (Sep 23, 2014)

Hey guys im not sure if this is a Test question, well maybe it is. I have been out of the military for about year and half, had back surgery and finally back to 100% as of 2 months ago prob. So what im about to ask, im not sure if its a Test problem or just me in general. I have been back in the gym, can not get motivated, some days are good and some are bad, im not shooting for much, during my therapy and downtime for year i put on some pounds i never had, so im trying to just keep a solid frame and lost the gut. Besides that, im 29 years old and my sex drive is way lower than it used to be, my wife is pretty hot so its not her lol, i just dont have the drive anymore. Could this be just a mind thing? or could it actually be a test problem? And if it is a test problem, does the test from GNC actually work, the pills? or do i need to see a doctor?

One more thing off subject, i work out at night, my diet is pretty clean, but i do weights then blast cardio at the end? would that help the weight loss while keeping muscle on me? not gaining muscle but keeping it on while losing the gut?

Thanks )


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 23, 2014)

Don't get any pills from GNC first and foremost lol. The first thing you should do is get some blood tests done to determine if your problem is a half physiological or psychological. 

Maintaining muscle mass and cutting fat is dependent upon eating properly and training properly. You'll need to eat around your maintenance levels or less to lose fat and so long as protein needs are met and you do some resistance training with decent intensity you'll maintain most of the muscle mass you have now. Good luck


----------



## lightweight (Sep 23, 2014)

In relating to the military part, when I got back home from being down range my sex drive was so low and when I could get it up it wasn't very useful. I had my bloods done like Doc said and the doctor said it was a mental thing gave me some cailis and sent me home. Now you said you have been out of the military for a year and a half but you hadn't been able to do too much with your back surgery. All I am suggesting is that it could me a metal thing like me. Good luck man.


----------



## Secret Squirrel (Sep 23, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing, i have been active way to long to have low T in my opinion...then i have been told not being active for so long, it can bring you into a low mentally, maybe when i hit the gym more, get back into my norm maybe my sex drive will go back up


----------

